# EMBALSES.NET > General >  Fecha de construcción

## No Registrado

Antes de nada mi felicitación por su web, amena y completísima.
¿Tiene ordenados por fecha de construcción (o de inicio de construcción) todos los pantanos de España?
Es para saber cuántos se hicieron durante la primera y segunda república, durante el franquismo y ahora en la democracia.
Saludos.

----------


## Xuquer

> Antes de nada mi felicitación por su web, amena y completísima.
> ¿Tiene ordenados por fecha de construcción (o de inicio de construcción) todos los pantanos de España?
> Es para saber cuántos se hicieron durante la primera y segunda república, durante el franquismo y ahora en la democracia.
> Saludos.




Hola, si visitas la pagina de embalses .net (http://www.embalses.net/pantano-789-alfonso-xiii.html) verás que en la mayoria de los embalses pone la fecha de construcción, en el ejemplo que te pongo 1915.  :Wink: 

salu2  :Smile:

----------

